# A 38 Special or a Special 38?



## Waldo (Sep 6, 2007)

Celebrated our 38th Wedding anniversary today. Started off with my providing a Breakfast In Bed treat for my sweetheart then it was off to Little Rock early where we caugt a performance of BEngal Tigers at the IMAX theatre and hen a long lunch at the Red Lobster where "its a small world became reality when Kathy figured out that our waiter, Clint was a young man she used to baby sit when he was around 4 years old. They had moved away to Hot Springs about 18 years ago. That was all pretty cool. After lunch we strolled the River Market area for a bit, hit a few specialty shops then drove out to Pinnacle Mtn area and back home now, tired and looking forward to 38 more. Oh yes, I paid $24.00 for a bottle of Shiraz at lunch and I really think I got took


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2007)

That sounds wonderful Waldo, I love Red Lobster, every time I go there I get grilled Monk fish and of course there gumbo but Im sure it dont compare to Masta's gumbo! About the wine, this is kinda why I dont buy wine to much anymore, when I do, I get a fruit wine from a local winery as it seems ou cant go wrong with those. 




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sure sounds like a special 38 to me Waldo, congratulations to both of you





Making my wife breakfast in bed and treating her like a queen (or like she deserves to be treated), seems to make me happier than it makes her, and it gets her pretty damned excited.

As for the wine........ (whisper) It was commercially grown, aged and bottled............ No love at all........ shhhh....... wine is only as good as the ingredients........ and love is the most important one.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Waldo! Sounds like you both had a wonderful time. It's great when you are both feeling good so you can have a nice outing and everything!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Waldo and Kathy...Glad you both had such a Grand Day...wish you both many more to come.


----------



## swillologist (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrat Mr. &amp; Mrs. waldo! Take them one day at a time and it won't be long and you will have 38 more.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks all.......She is trulya very special lady so I guess that makes it offically a "Special 38"


----------



## scotty (Sep 7, 2007)

The thought behind the purchased wine was far more important than any thing else Waldo. 


Congrats tp you both


SCOTTY


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations on you and your wife's ability to select the right mate and last 38 years. That is quite a blessing and commitment.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 7, 2007)

*



Waldo,*


*Wishing all the best to you and Kathy, Things can only get better !!!*





*Ramona



*


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Ramona


----------



## Harry (Sep 7, 2007)

Waldo &amp; Kathy Congradulations on your 38th, hope you have many many more, My wife and I celebrated our 51st in August, We have 6 kids 17 grandkids and 13 great grandkids The kids gave us a big party last year and we renewed our vowes.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW...Cool Harry


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 8, 2007)

Waldo and Kathy,
You have obviously worked hard for those 38 years and are committed to your marriage.



You are a shining example to all! I love marriage and think it deserves all the support we can give it.
Congratulations on caring for each other for all these years and here is wishing you many more years of marriage happiness.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks PWP.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations Waldo and Kathy - 38 is special - my wife Ruth Ann and
I are at 36 and going strong. I love her morst and morst every
day. (morst is our word for more and most - she said I love you
more and I said I love you most - so we settled on morst.) says a
lot - wadda ya think? Seems like these days we are setting
records for longevity. Maybe we should have a poll on who has
been married the longest. Be kinda fun. Mine likes red
wines how about yours? C - O - N - G - R - A - T - U - L- A - T-
I - O- N - S!!!! Gets better and better every year. Take care
ya'll!!!



ps: we went to the Red Lobster last night and had the never
ending shrimp. Had fried - scampi - garlic - shrimp linguni (sp)
and buffalo. Every one good!!!

*Edited by: rrawhide *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks rrawhide..I like your "morst" . Kat's fav is reds and my favorite comebacks to one of her " I love you so much" is that, "But I loved you first". I guess I owe my success of winning her heart to her employer, "Mama Reeves" who was the owner of the Park View Dairy Diner where Kat was working after school and on weekends when I met her. Seems Mama Reeves warned her daughter and Kat to stay clear of me as I was nothing but trouble. Kathy said that did nothing but pique her interest in me ha !!


----------



## CajunTim (Sep 9, 2007)

Cograts Waldo



It very nice to see people stay with each other these days. Seems like all you here about now is people breaking up. It's great theat you let your 38 years be known to us. Thanks.


----------

